

Ask HN: Experiences of employees in companies that have been acquired? - chuhnk

Can those who have been employed at startups that were acquired by larger companies shed some light on there experiences at the new company?<p>My company was acquired by Google a year ago and while on paper I am deemed a Google employee I wouldn't actually classify myself as one. I would say that I am still a sysadmin for a (dieing) startup but with better perks.<p>Anyone else in a similar situation?
======
lmm
My previous^2 job was similar. At first everything stayed the same, then
slowly the culture started to shift. Outlook was mandated, some perks went
away, the best people started leaving. I left around a year later; the work
was still mostly the same, but the culture was a lot more "big company", and
there were cumbersome procedures around more things (e.g. timesheets).

Hopefully google will be a shift for the better rather than worse, but I'd
keep an eye on your options.

